# Termite Control Products



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Imidocloprid is an effective pesticide, called "non-repellent", meaning id does not kill immediately. Ive used it. Digging a trench is usually required. Good value. Others not worth the extra $$$$.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

the extra price premium for termidor (vs taurus) is marketing hype, provided that the active ingredient is at the same %.


----------

